# Advice needed



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all,

I am thinking about getting an aquarium for my living room. I have had a cold water aquarium before but would really like something different. I don't want anything to complicated so could anyone advise me which is easier for a novice? tropical or marine? I have been looking around the pet shops for inspiration but would love advice off the folk here to what is the best option.

Many thanks in advance

Izzie


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt go for marine my self as there are more specalised and very expensive to buy and keep. Tropical are easier and if you get a good book to read up about setting up your tank are very pretty. some good starting fish are. Mollies, platies {BARE IN MIND THESE ARE LIVE BROODERS AND BREED FREELY ONCE SETTLED] and Guppies Neon and Tetras are all commual fish. Need to check as some fish dont do well with others. If you fancied cold water you could go for Fancy gold fish, cold water minnows [they need pump and filter] Cold weather louch. Dont know if im any help. For warm tropical fish you need Pump,filter thermostate, Water testing kits are good and water safe which you add to you water to make sure all the chlorines gone available at pet shops. Dont forget a thermometer. Gravel or sand and what ever ornaments you want.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Sullivan,

Thank you very much for your advice, Im looking at tropical starter kits this weekend, will take a check list with me to make sure it has everything. I particularly like the fact you have listed some fish, I am totally novice at this so its a great help.

Izzie


----------



## 4forest (Nov 30, 2008)

hi!also,bata fish are easy to take care of too and thet come in all colors they are really pretty.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi 4forest,

Thank you, I haven't heard of them before, will have to see whats in at the pet shop. Hoping to get my aquarium set up before xmas.

Thanx

Izzie


----------

